# MASS/south shore coast



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I just figured that everyone else splits us defferent from the rest of Mass even The Farmers Almanac. May as well have our own thread. Rain to snow still or just snow? That damn weather map line is floating of the roof of my house. It looks like 1-3 tonight 3-6 tomorrow. Or 3-6 tonight and another 4-8 tomorrow. I am north of marshfield.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

I think you guys are suppose to get the brunt of this i may be wrong


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Up here north of boston where supposed to get hammered.wesport


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats the thing with the coast. We could get it good or we could get a bunch of wind and 3 inches. One good gust of wind and this could go either way.


----------



## wyatherb (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm down here with you scitown and hopefully it's all white and fluffy!! Keep the rain away!!


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

The doppler is moving very fast right now. Im wondering if this is just going to cruise on thru...you can see the snow line fighting back the rain.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

6:50 am every school is cancelled within 50 miles. We have trace to 1 inch of real real heavy snow. Im wondering if anyone will even hit thier trigger. Im going to throw an ice cube tray into the ocean to see ifI can cool it down for us. Anyone else on the coast? Whats going on Plymouth?


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

*Inland*

I'm a bit inland from you, only about 2 inches of wet stuff. Didn't even start turning white until 4:30am.
Temp outside looks to be about 34 degrees. Went out earlier to do a couple of my driveways that are hills, that I know the people won't stay home.
Just snapped a belt in my Ranger, so it's on to the F350 until the parts store opens in an hour.
Later,
Chris in Norwood


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Wet, sloppy, mess. Trees down everywhere!! The town and state are doing everything they can to move downed trees. They have taken alot of the town truck off of plowing and onto tree moving. This is making for some messy road conditions. Once they cancel schools around here the towns go into slow mode. The towns thought they could keep up by salt and sand. No schools to worry about so they all went back to bed this morning. 3-5 inches of slop here and still coming down.


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

Noon.
Snow's stopped here in Norwood. Got 3-5" of heavy. Just flurries now for about 20 mins and looks like the tail edge on the radar.
Chris in Norwood


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Snow showers at 3:00pm? Or more snow? It looks like the snow showers on the back side of this may add up a bit. What do you think?


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

4 pm and here in Peabody looks like its about over, unless theres a second batch comming in later...


----------



## wyatherb (Dec 16, 2007)

all done in weymouth by 3 or so, maybe 5 or 6 of wet sloppy heavy stuff.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone think we may get clipped on this one? Cold air stalled. If this storm moves a few miles north I think we will see a few inches on the coast.


----------

